# I am a firm believer that cigars are good for your health.



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

There's not much better than smoking a nice cigar and having a drink after getting off duty...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've always been an advocate that cigars are probably much better than pouring xanax, prozac, paxil and other meds down your throat so that you can get your mind to relax. Cigars at $10 a stick and lasting around 2-3 hours beats one hour at the shrinks office at $150-$200 an hour. I feel better after having a cigar than I ever felt talking to some suit with a notepad who was watching the clock only to inform me that my hour was up. Sorry Doc, I was about to have a break thru moment but as you said...my time is up. Sorry I won't be coming back as I think I'll go buy myself a box of CC's instead and feel tons better.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

For every dollar I spend on cigars = a dollar my wife can't spend on crap!!!! The way i see it, I'm saving money buying cigars.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I own a small insurance brokerage. It's stressful being a business owner. It's stressful working in health insurance when the government threatens to close you every couple days. And it's stressful selling millions of dollars worth of liability protection for thousands of dollars, because mistakes cost millions of dollars... ten hour days and 6 - 7 days a week are common for me right now. Don't pity me, I'm making my dreams come true with good ole hard work. Yay America!

But, with that said, my family on my dad's side is prone to high blood pressure and heart attacks. Some people live forever in my family, and some kill over suddenly in their late 30's. I just turned 30 and am freaky stressed out all day. My doctor says my blood pressure is fine, but this is still a recipe for disaster with my genes, and I'm aware of that. 

Cigars... well, when I started smoking cigars, cigars stopped everything. It was like magic. Like the smoke took me to a place where I didn't have to worry. Not only that, but I could set aside my crazy drive to be productive. My "keep busy" "do something" alarm was as quiet as if I were working on the most important spreadsheet ever. It was ok to be smoking a cigar and doing nothing else. This is a relatively new thing for me, and I think it's very important to my health. 

Chaka says that she hadn't seen me relax and let my shoulders down for years... then she saw me smoke a cigar and actually relax. We've actually discussed it a couple of times, and we both agree that my cigar smoking is probably far more good for me than bad for me. And I honestly think it will save me a heart attack. 

But let's not kid ourselves either. Cigars are less bad for us, not good.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tarks said:


> For every dollar I spend on cigars = a dollar my wife can't spend on crap!!!! The way i see it, I'm saving money buying cigars.


Here,Here Bro I am +1 with this!! :yo:


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

It actually has been scientifically proven to some degree. First, nicotine is a sensory inhibitor. So your brain actually takes in less information, which results in a calmative effect, as you can settle a bit and focus. Second, smoking is a conscious breathing exercise. Which, much like yoga practices, helps you slow and center yourself. 

So yeah ... it can definitely be a stress reducer.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It makes sence,
After a hard day you want to sit down and do drugs.

Tobacco is a drug
Alcohol is a drug

We are a nation of drug users.
Just something to ponder...........

and while I'm at it.
If you smoke cuban cigars are you promoting the use of illegal drugs or do you smoke them in the back alley where no one can see you?

Also...

Why do they say Drugs & alcohol when alcohol is a drug.
Is this to make the public feel better?
Sometimes I just don't understand stupid.

Done now:tease:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. Nothing is more relaxing then sitting down, picking out a nice stick, pouring myself a glass of Jonny Walker and just "being". I can feel the stress go away with each puff.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Completely agree with this. And I am finding that I am not really in need of an alcoholic drink either although nice when I can manage.

I do find that I just sit in my chair out in the yard and need nothing else, nobody to talk too, no music, no reading. I just sit and enjoy the smoke.

BEst regards, tony


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Mankind has always used chemical substances - the idiots that sneer at us for smoking a cigar or pipe to help us relax and then gulp 4 cups of coffee very morning to help them wake up are just that...idiots!

Everything in moderation....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Stench said:


> Mankind has always used chemical substances - the idiots that sneer at us for smoking a cigar or pipe to help us relax and then gulp 4 cups of coffee very morning to help them wake up are just that...idiots!
> 
> Everything in moderation....


MODERATION...................F' MODERATION 
hahaha j/k

You're right. Then there are the few that pound coffee all day and chain smoke in the evening.

We could all just eat a handful of percocet and we would all be happy :lolat::lolat::lolat:


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> There's not much better than smoking a nice cigar and having a drink after getting off duty...


IMHO, the only thing ever-so-slightly better. . . is lighting up your favorite tobac and enjoying a pipe.

ipe:


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

Exposing oneself to carcinogens probably isn't good for your health, per say. That said, I have no doubt that smoking a cigar is good for my health. 

When I'm stressed at work or at home with the family, I think about my humi, what cigar I should try next, which cigars I want to get my hands on, etc. . . I spose it's my version of counting to ten. 

When I'm sitting down to have a cigar, it's like turning off the world. An enjoyable sensory experience which also has some sort of spiritual aspect. All my senses are dedicated to one purpose. Whether I'm alone or with friends, the stress of my life is completely gone.

I work in a medical field where I walk around with industrial doses of powerful narcotics, benzodiazepines, and other incredibly addictive drugs. The percentage of anesthetists addicted to these drugs supposedly runs around 5 - 10%. Why do these smart, motivated people get hooked on that stuff? Probably because they have no other way to destress. If a couple of cigars a week helps me get a handle on life, seems to be a fair trade-off to me.

Also, my wife HATES that I smoke cigars. Oddly enough, not only has she stopped bitching at me about my cigars, but she has actually started encouraging me to have one every once in a while. On some level, I think she sees that I'm a better human being after an occasional smoke.

Don't forget the social aspect of cigar smoking either. Numerous studies have shown that there is NOTHING better for your health (physical or psychological) than a vigorous, large, social support system. Not only do I have good friends because of cigars, but I think that all you people here are pretty quality people also.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No big details and still eating scripts like candy but since we started the road trip I have noticed friends and cigars have improved my health considerably. Much may be the stress-less life of no work, But I do agree without cigars Life would be not so good.

One big difference is my sense of smell is way better, noticing the wonderful smells and am starting to pick out the nuances of cigars way better out of the city.

I am ready to retire and pull a Shuckins  just not enough money dammit 

Good Thread Gary!! :nod:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

you know i do the same to when i stress in life. I smoke a cigar and enjoy its beauty while looking at nature, the sky, my dogs. I may sound like a liberal hippie. But i lay on my grass looking at the sky smoking one and just think of stuff about how trees give oxygen, how a seeds from tobacco plant goes to leaf to ash etc.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

__________________
"A smoke in times of rest is a great companion to the solitary soldier." Marxist Che Guevara ☭ 



I hear he was fond of saying that just before murdering someone.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Hermit said:


> __________________
> "A smoke in times of rest is a great companion to the solitary soldier." Marxist Che Guevara ☭
> 
> I hear he was fond of saying that just before murdering someone.


Nope read countless books on the guy. just means when he traveled the tremendous mountains of Cuba he would rest and smoke one alone away from comrades and also advised his soldier to carry cigars during the loneliness rest from all that Hiking . Dont know where you heard that murder act? The only people he executed where people who broke the full revolutionary code E.I stealing from a peasant .


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Nope read countless books on the guy. just means when he traveled the tremendous mountains of Cuba he would rest and smoke one alone away from comrades. Dont know where you heard that murder act? The only people he executed where people who broke the full revolutionary code E.I stealing from a peasant .


Got it.

(into my ignore file.)


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Got it.
> 
> (into my ignore file.)


Ok.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I am normally a laid back kind of guy. Probably stems back to my hooch smoking days when I was younger. I just don't let anything bother me. But every now and then I have one of those days where everything I touch turns to sh^t. Those are the kind of days that when I sit on the tailgate of my truck and smoke a good stick, I can really feel the stress go up in smoke. 

The only downside I see to smoking cigars is that I'm less active because I'm sitting down about 3 to 4 hours a day enjoying a cigar, so I my weight has gone up. But I don't even let that bother me. When it's my time to go, it's my time to go and I have no regrets......MM


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Lets not kid ourselves here, guys. There's nothing healthy about sucking smoke into your body. Period. Risk of lung cancers/COPD hasn't been studied much that I've found, but what I've read (and common sense) says that the risk is relatively low, especially when compared to cigarette smokers. Risk of oral and throat cancers is definitely higher for us than the general population. And consumption of nicotine in any form increases your risks of hypertension and heart disease.

That said, I agree it's a nice way to relax. It's definitely (IMO) a better alternative than popping a xanax at the end of a day. And it's almost certainly not as bad for your health as smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll go with that, I am a serious hiker and recently summitted Mt Kenya 2nd highest mountain in Africa. took me a while to light up on top (lack of oxygen) but the time with the cigar on top of the world was a memory i will always cherish. anyhow my view is that all things being equal (and they never are) I enjoy good health & fitness with at least a cigar a day. Cheers joe :cowboyic9:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Magnate said:


> Cigars are less bad for us, not good.


+1 in pursuit of more less badness.
:biggrin1:


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Really, I am a firm believer that cigars are good for your health. I dont have any science or clinical proof, but I know my state of mind is alot better after a stressful day is much better after a good cigar.


I agree. It is very relaxing to sit in the back yard for an hour or two and let my life slow down a little. Even in the winter when I sit in my cold garage (I live near Chicago) I enjoy a cigar. I always finish in a better mood than when I sat down.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

gahdzila said:


> Lets not kid ourselves here, guys. There's nothing healthy about sucking smoke into your body. Period. Risk of lung cancers/COPD hasn't been studied much that I've found, but what I've read (and common sense) says that the risk is relatively low, especially when compared to cigarette smokers. Risk of oral and throat cancers is definitely higher for us than the general population. And consumption of nicotine in any form increases your risks of hypertension and heart disease.
> 
> That said, I agree it's a nice way to relax. It's definitely (IMO) a better alternative than popping a xanax at the end of a day. And it's almost certainly not as bad for your health as smoking cigarettes.


I agree with the summation in that this isn't healthy. Humans are prone to involve themselves in risky behaviors and cigars do have a risk. What I feel the OP is talking about is what this behavior gives back as to the inherent risk of it. I could stop smoking cigars but then I will battle anxiousness which puts stress on my body and mind which sets up more issues of high blood pressure, heart disease associated with stress and all of those other intangibles. Put a handful of medications into your bloodstream and you continue the downward spiral. If cigars give me some quality of life I'd rather pick that "poison" than the other. Just going outside means sucking poison into your lungs from unhealthy ozone, cars, busses, etc. We risk everyday...it's just a matter of picking something you can live with. Quality of life for me doesn't involve hours of yoga, eating vegetables, breathing filtered air or living in a bubble. Trying to live a balanced life is what I try and do. I can't even imagine a life without the peace and serenity I get from a good cigar and a good drink.

I just talked myself into picking out one of my better cigars now....thanks for putting things into perspective for me today. lol


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Tarks said:


> For every dollar I spend on cigars = a dollar my wife can't spend on crap!!!! The way i see it, I'm saving money buying cigars.





salmonfly said:


> Here,Here Bro I am +1 with this!! :yo:


+2 Nice! Never thought of it that way.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

We all sound like addicts.
Stress Stress Stress.........add drugs......relaxation.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I too am a firm believer. My business causes me so much stress I could scream sometimes. Instead, the shittier the day, the better the cigar. :nod:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Go to Amazon, the book is "The Health Benefits of Tobacco" by William Campbell Douglas MD. Moderate cigar smoking (one or two a day) is very beneficial for your health.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

its too hot today to smoke a stogie . I will just wait until tomorrow morning with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I too am a firm believer. My business causes me so much stress I could scream sometimes. Instead, the shittier the day, the better the cigar. :nod:


I agree with this wholeheartily!!!!!! I am in sales in the construction biz here in So FL. It sucks since the building boom tanked. I find a good cigar to keep me company on my ride home is great to relieve the stress. Sometimes I stop by my fav local B&M and have a SMS since they have a full liquor lic. Wife is cool with it, which is always helpful. They also helped me make it thru a family cruise with my in-laws:scared:


----------

